# Movies Suggestions to Watch on Stormy Night



## Labrador72 (Apr 14, 2013)

The sky looks dark and it looks like it's going to be a stormy night. I'm trying to look up a good movie, to watch, either horror or horror comedy. A thriller or a good, dark whodunit would also do the trick. No supernatural flicks though - bore the hell out of me. I'd consider TV series too. Any suggestions?

Edit: I'm going to start adding the suggestions I received below so that anybody looking for a movie on a stormy night can see the the suggestions in one post - hopefully it will keep growing.

Thrillers
Fargo - 1996
Fracture - 2007
Gone Baby Gone - 2007
Hard Rain - 1998
Jennifer 8 - 1992
Key Largo - 1948
Memento - 2000
Mr Brooks - 2007
Red Dragon - 2002
Se7en - 1995
Shutter Island - 2010
The Edge - 1997
The Silence Of The Lambs - 1991

Horror
28 Days Later - 2002
28 Weeks Later - 2007
Alien - 1979
Aliens - 1986
Arachnophobia - 1990
Cold Pray - 2006
Dawn of the Dead - 2004 (Remake)
From Dusk Till Dawn - 1996
The Thing - 1982
The Thing - 2012

Comedy Horror
Eight Legged Freaks - 2002
Fright Night - 1985
Killer Movie - 2008
Severance - 2006
Slither - 2006
Shaun of the Dead - 2004
Tucker and Dale vs Evil - 2010
Zombieland - 2009

Dark Comedies
Bad Santa - 2003
The Burbs - 1989

Disaster / Survival Movies
The Day After Tomorrow -
The Perfect Storm - 
Twister -
Vertical Limit -

TV Series
CSI: Crime Scene Investigation
Engrenages


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 14, 2013)

It is an older one, but if you haven't seen it, you should watch Se7en. Definitely a dark movie, and has thriller and horror elements.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. I really like that movie and watched it a couple of times already.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 14, 2013)

If you haven't seen them yet; Shutter Island or Sin City. On TV, the original CSI: Crime Scene Investigation series.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 14, 2013)

Perhaps a classic,, Key Largo with Humphrey Bogart and Lauren Bacall. 

~Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 14, 2013)

Sin City! Perfect! :thumbsup: Reminded me of Blade Runner. It was always raining in that movie.

~ Chance

The Perfect Host
Gone Baby Gone
Shaun of the Dead
Mr. Brooks
Fracture


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 16, 2013)

Fargo or Memento


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 16, 2013)

LuxLuthor said:


> Fargo or Memento


Thank you all, I've seen most movies suggested except the Perfect Host and Mr Brooks. I still really appreciate all your suggestions and I'll start adding them to my initial post so that anybody looking for a movie on a stormy already has all suggestion in a post.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 22, 2013)

Some movies become horror or thriller movies under certain conditions.
Here's my list for you:
Hard Rain
Twister
The Day After Tomorrow
The Perfect Storm
The Edge
Vertical Limit

T.V. Series:
Revolution


----------



## yoyoman (Apr 22, 2013)

Kurasawa's Yojimbo and Sergio Leone's Fistful of Dollars with Clint Eastwood. They are the same movie, scene for scene. One is samarai movie with sword play and the other is a spaghetti western with guns.


----------



## Frijid (Apr 22, 2013)

some of my favorite movies of all the. 

The patriot (mel gibson movie, not the steven seagal movie)

soldier (kurt russell movie)

the warriors


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 22, 2013)

The Last Samurai :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 23, 2013)

The beautiful Mrs. Gardiner and I watched ~ We Were Soldiers ~ last night. What a heartbreaker. 

~ Chance


----------



## orbital (Apr 23, 2013)

+


I guess *Blade Runner* is a given~~
*Vikings* {TV mini series 2013} on the History Channel
Altered States


----------



## Freax (Apr 24, 2013)

Lost Horizon (1937)
Niagara (1953) Marilyn Munroe
The Seven Year Itch (1955) Marilyn Munroe
Panic in the year zero (1962)
The Great Escape (1963)
To Live and Die in L.A (1985)
Miracle Mile (1988)
Hamlet (2000)


----------



## persco (Apr 25, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> Kurasawa's Yojimbo and Sergio Leone's Fistful of Dollars with Clint Eastwood. They are the same movie, scene for scene. One is samarai movie with sword play and the other is a spaghetti western with guns.



Yesssss. This is great stuff. I love Kurosawa. The Hidden Fortress and Star Wars are also basically the same plot. George Lucas borrowed heavily from Kurosawa for his own screen play. Fun to watch both together as well...


----------



## MasseyLake (Apr 30, 2013)

Comedy Horror? Zombieland!


----------



## makapuu (Apr 30, 2013)

Horror:

The Silence Of The Lambs
Alien
The Woman In Black
The Shining
Untraceable
The Thing 1982
Event Horizon
The Sixth Sense
Shutter
The Fly 1986
House Of Dark Shadows 1970
The Exorcist
The First Power

Horror Comedy:

Fright Night 1985
Eight Legged Freaks
The Abominable Dr. Phibes
Re-Animator
The Toxic Avenger
Arachnophobia
From Dusk Till Dawn
Innocent Blood


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 7, 2013)

The Giant Mechanical Man,, A good stormy night movie.

~ Chance


----------



## fisk-king (May 8, 2013)

Black Rain(1983)
Sword of Doom
A Prophet
Oldboy
V/H/S (some people like it but to me...meh)
Valhalla Rising
Tucker & Dale vs. Evil
John Dies at the End
Primer

There are a couple other horror movies that I have seen but I consider them to extreme because of its content (banned in a few countries) so I want list them here.


----------



## davidwestonh (May 23, 2013)

Touch of evil. By Orson Welles

I was amazed by new special effects coming out in one movie.
what a shocker for its time.


----------



## sniper (May 23, 2013)

Definitely, Silence of theLambs
The Sixth Sense 
Not horror, but good anyhow:
Bullitt
Jeremiah Johnson, Original version
The Illustrated Man
2001 Space Odyessy
The Great Escape


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Treeguy (Apr 25, 2014)

Eraserhead.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 25, 2014)

The Ring


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 25, 2014)

I recently watched the first ten minutes of The Wolf of Wall Street. :wow: Truly bad cinema! 

~ Chance


----------



## makapuu (May 2, 2014)

Couple more.

Horror:

The Conjuring
The Evil Dead 1981
The Evil Dead 2 1987
Sinister
Warlock 1989
Mama
The Possession

Horror Comedy:

Tremors
Hansel & Gretel Witch Hunters
Thir13en Ghosts


----------



## StarHalo (May 30, 2014)

StarHalo said:


>



I would have posted the Eva Green poster, but it was banned by the MPAA, so you should definitely not look at that.


----------



## Nitroz (May 30, 2014)

War of the worlds


----------



## search_and_rescue (Feb 23, 2015)

Insidious
The Ring (already mentioned by Phaserburn)
The Grudge
As Above, So Below

Funny thing was i was able to watch Insidious 2 alone in the dark with my ThruNite(R) Mini TN30 CW in firefly mode. I only had to bump it up a couple times. It has a green tint but high CRI.

The movie As Above, So Below inspired me to use my ThruNite flashlights in only firefly mode. The ThruNite Mini TN30 can go 98 days. I ordered a NW for EDC.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 3, 2018)

Stanley Kubrick’s _The Shining _is so well done that even now it’s still great to watch. Most recently, I picture myself with the Mateminco MT-35 in a tactical stance and stepping through that cavernous haunted hotel with my Cool White CREE XHP35 LED blazing through the atmosphere. Then i’ll do that outside too.

LED technology has leaped to where turning haunted dark places into brighter than daylight is no longer an exaggerated expression. It’s backed up by the lumens and cd specifications measured scientifically and written.

Case in point, my Mateminco MT-35 with CW CREE XHP35 is already outdated. BLF-GT modded with the Luminis CFT-90 is the latest. But I am shelf queen that so my MT-35 is my tactical, beat up the haunted areas flashlight. EDC light. Built like a tank, beam power like Winchester Model 70 in 300 Win Mag!


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 12, 2018)

_Get Out

_


----------



## PartyPete (Aug 30, 2018)

Lights Out

Nice horror/thriller with some flashlights in it.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 25, 2018)

Upgrade (2018), Leigh Whannell

Ex Machina (2015), Alex Garland

Mandy (2018), Panos Cosmatos

Beyond the Black Rainbow (2010), Panos Cosmatos

^ all of these can be streamed on amazon. The last two are 10/10 (first two 9/10).


----------



## leesmith (Aug 2, 2019)

these are from my playlist on Gnula TV apknite:
In Bruges
Seven Psychopaths
Calvary
Green Room
In Order of Disappearance
I Don't Feel At Home In This World Anymore
Bone Tomahawk
Cold In July
Killer Joe
Bad Day For The Cut
Hardcore Henry


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 2, 2019)

Stormy night - Blade Runner. It was always raining in that movie.


----------



## orbital (Oct 17, 2019)

+

knowing I'm going to get heat for this one,,}


*Underworld*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 17, 2019)

Yesterday. Fun movie. It'll cheer ya up on a rainy evening.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Oct 18, 2019)

On a dark and stormy night?

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## PartyPete (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm not sure how I missed this one but I watched *Sleepaway Camp * the other night and while it was your standard early 80s low budget slasher fare...but, man it had one truly weird ending...


----------



## orbital (Mar 11, 2020)

+

_Children of Men_


----------



## orbital (Oct 13, 2021)

+

*THE SKELETON KEY*


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 13, 2021)

Looked up some reviews of this film,
some good and many bad. What did you like about it?

Bill


----------



## orbital (Oct 14, 2021)

+

Hey Bill
Spooky film down in the bayou, intensity builds & keeps your attention.
_* twists~~*~~*_

Reviews & previews almost always give away the movie_
_


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 14, 2021)

Thanks,I will order it.

Bull


----------



## orbital (Mar 19, 2022)

+

_Altered States_


----------



## SCEMan (Mar 19, 2022)

Dark City. One of my favs.


----------



## novice (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a huge vintage film fan, and I will try to hold myself back a little bit here:

*The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari (1920).* German expressionist silent film, with probably my favorite completely weird set designs. There are English-subtitled versions available, including on Youtube.

*M (1931).* German horror/thriller. This film launched actor Peter Lorre to international stardom. His character preys upon children, and while the plot is grim, it is a well-made film. There is a high-resolution English-dubbed version on Youtube.

*Island of Lost Souls (1932).* Horror. The first film version of _The Island of Dr. Moreau _by H.G. Wells. Paramount Pictures saw the success Universal Studios was having with its horror pictures (Frankenstein, Dracula, The Mummy), and decided to jump in. This movie is probably not as well-known as its contemporaries over at Universal Studios, but it is one of my favorites from this period. Charles Laughton is great as the archetypal mad scientist. The uncharted island scenario reminds me a little of 'The Most Dangerous Game', which came out the same year.

*Murders in the Zoo (1933).* Horror. Fortunately, the entire movie does not keep up with the intensity of the opening scene, which catches you by surprise and is enough alone to give you nightmares, and is an example of the kind of material that filmmakers were getting away with before the start of the actual enforcement of the Hayes Code in the following year, when Joseph Breen replaced ex-Postmaster Hayes. Zoos have fortunately changed since the 1930’s, including no more folksy, rustic wooden footbridges with low guardrails for visitors to use when crossing over live crocodile mosh pits.

*I Walked with a Zombie (1943).* Horror/Suspense. The team of director Jacques Tourneur and producer Val Lewton made some good horror films together. The example that is usually cited as their best result is Cat People (1942), but personally, I prefer, what is for me, the creepier atmosphere in this film.

*Pursued (1947).* A psychological western/mystery/suspense. Robert Mitchum has strange dreams as an adult, and someone seems to be out to get him. This reminds me a little of Hitchcock’s film Spellbound (1945), and seems to me the kind of western film Hitchcock would have done, if he had ever done a western. This should be on Youtube.

*The Lady from Shanghai (1947).* Film noir/suspense/thriller. A plan to fake a murder goes awry, with the wrong man blamed. Orson Welles wrote the screenplay, and directed it (though he is uncredited with the direction). Starring Rita Hayworth, his ex-wife. Imaginative camerawork in the finale, filmed in the ‘fun house’. This is on Youtube.

*Les Diaboliques (The Demons) (1955).* French horror/suspense. These days, this film is usually referred to simply by the shortened title, ‘Diabolique’ (which is a ‘_true_ cognate’ for ‘diabolical’). The mistress of a teacher, and his wife, plot revenge on a philandering husband. There is a low-key French inspector who reminds me a little bit of ‘Lt. Columbo’. This is another film they should not have bothered doing a remake of. There should be an English-subtitled version on Youtube.

*The Night of the Hunter (1955). *Horror/Suspense. Robert Mitchum’s character is one of the most misogynistic you will ever encounter on film. Directed by Charles Laughton. Some very frightening scenes.

*Sweet Smell of Success (1957).* Film noir, but not a crime story per se. Burt Lancaster plays a loathsome and powerful Broadway gossip columnist, and Tony Curtis is the sleazy press agent who cozy’s up to Lancaster in order to help his own career. People in this film who aren’t corrupt get hurt badly. The character played by Lancaster is a barely fictionalized version of gossip columnist Walter Winchell. When Winchell died in 1972, he was so loathed that the only person who attended his memorial was his daughter, whom in fact he dominated and controlled just as Lancaster’s character did to the character of his younger sister in the movie.

*Eyes Without a Face (in French, Les Yeux sans Visage) (1960). *
French Horror. Creepy, yet stylish. When a doctor causes an accident that disfigures his daughter’s face, he embarks upon a series of ‘experiments’ to find a solution. The white mask the daughter wears was an influence on director John Carpenter, who had the “Michael Myers” character in the film “Halloween” wear one. The one surgical scene can be difficult to watch, even now, in black and white. Find an English-subtitled version.

Okay, I've probably used up far too much newsprint already. I hope that some of you enjoy some of these films on a rainy/wintry evening.


----------



## vicv (Mar 20, 2022)

How about staying with the theme? The Lighthouse. A fantastic film


----------



## novice (Mar 20, 2022)

I had intended my suggestions to be appropriate for a stormy night, but if I missed the point, I apologize.


----------



## vicv (Mar 20, 2022)

Oh I didn’t mean that directed at you at all novice. Not at anybody. Just meant because the lighthouse is all about lightning and storms! Your suggestions were good!


----------

